
'If we soften up, our readers will go' - DamonHD
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/business-41337218/ceo-secrets-if-we-soften-up-our-readers-will-go
======
DamonHD
I'm a big fan of elReg and write for it from time to time.

[http://www.theregister.co.uk/](http://www.theregister.co.uk/)

The BBC describes it as an IT "Private Eye" but I doubt that that helps many
outside the UK. (Private Eye is a satirical mag that doesn't pull its punches
either.)

~~~
sbuk
When it started, it was like Private Eye, it’s now loser to a Daily Mail/Sun
hybrid. There are nuggets of good reporting, but mainly clickbait
‘churnalism’. Even seen an editor calling a commenter “thick as shit”
recently!

~~~
DamonHD
It's always been thoroughly tongue-in-cheek and has for a long time referred
to users of its comments section as "commentards" for example.

Please never ever confuse elReg with the Daily Fail: elReg cares about facts
and consistency and even truth.

